# Alu boot!



## eöbzander (2. Februar 2006)

Moin, habt ihr ein paar tips zum kauf eines Alu-angelboots? es sollte so um die 5 meter lang sein gerne auch kürzer, es sollten ungefähr 2 personen reinpassen! der preis sollte um die 1000 euro liegen! kennt jemand da irgentein boot das gute qualität hat? gruß eöbzander


----------



## Pilkman (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Hallo!

Schau mal nach den schwedischen "Linder" Alubooten, die sind gut und relativ günstig. 
Mit 1.000 Euro wirst Du aber trotzdem nicht hinkommen.


----------



## esox_105 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/LORSBY-350-A-Aluminium-Angel-und-Ruder-Boot-zerlegbar_W0QQitemZ4608419699QQcategoryZ13351QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## köderfischer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Für 1000 Euro kriegst du wohl noch nichtmal ein gebrauchtes das noch halbwegs gut in schuß ist.
Aluboote haben ein ganz minimalen Wertverlust.
Lindner ist gut, Buster ist auch schön,
top ist das schwedische Anytec!! Die besten Aluboote die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Hab auf der Boot länger mit dem Chefingenieur gequatscht, die bauen die wirklich absolut robust und fast unzerstörbar, das merkt man schon wenn man reinsteigt.
Günstiger sind die marinetec.. oder so ähnlich. Waren auch auf der Boot.


----------



## eöbzander (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

danke schonmal! wie viel plant man denn für die günstigsten ein?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Wofür ?
Für kleinere Binnengewässer oder schon für küstennahes Ostseeangeln ???


Uli H.


----------



## eöbzander (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Für elbe bei hamburg und andere gewässer unter anderem auch an der küste!


----------



## basswalt (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

da kannst dir aluboote anschauen   www.fishermensboats.de
lass dir zeit bei der suche dann ergibt sich plötzlich was geeignetes. sicher eine gute wahl so ein aluboot. für den einsatz in küstengewässer braucht es aber schon was sicheres. viel glück bei der suche


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Ich bin schon ein paar Jahre mit einem 4,40m Linder-Aluboot unterwegs und kann es nur empfehlen.
Mit seinen 80kg ist es überall schnell ins Wasser gelassen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## bennyhill (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Hallo eobzander
Wie schon Köderfisch bemekt hat wirst Du für 1000 E nicht mal ein gebrauchtes ALU-Boot bekommen. Hoher Neupreis, sehr haltbar und kaum Verschleiß.
Die Linder Boote sind so leicht das man bis 4,4m (Fischerman 84 Kg) es noch auf dem Autodach von großen Kombies transportieren kann.
Ich persönlich habe beste Erfahrung  mit  "Buster-Booten" gemacht, sie sind äuserst stabil und sie haben im Lofotenmahlstrom in Nordnorwegen unglauliches ausgehalten . Mehr als wir selbst. Haben aber ihren Preis, aber was ist das schon zu seinem Leben...
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alu boot!*

Jup Lindner ist ok. Habe das 4,20 Meter Teil. 70 kg schwer. Perfekt um es überall ins Wasser zu lassen. Nachteil in meinen Augen. Ist sehr Wellen anfällig.

Sven


----------

